
Growth Hacking BLOCKS’ Kickstarter Campaign to $1.6M - alpatrick
https://medium.com/@alfundi/on-growth-hacking-blocks-kickstarter-campaign-to-1-6-22b0f431c9a5#.flu7fd2bi
======
galistoca
I hate the term "growth hacking" because I have never seen a single genuine
person who proudly uses that term in sentences even if that is what they do.
Most "growth hackers" are good at "growth hacking" their own career by writing
blog posts like this. Notice how he doesn't even link to whatever this BLOCKS
thing is, but does link his own mailing list at the end which he will probably
will spam the hell out of once you subscribe and call it "growth hacking".

